
Square Raising New Round, Joining Billion Dollar Valuation Club - rjvir
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/07/square-raising-new-round-joining-billion-dollar-valuation-club/
======
thinkcomp
Sorry, but Square Register really cannot replace 99.999% of cash registers out
there. The article is inaccurate in claiming that it can.

~~~
meterplech
Why not? Could you provide some explanation to your claim?

~~~
thinkcomp
[http://www.quora.com/Aaron-Greenspan/Of-Round-Pegs-and-
Squar...](http://www.quora.com/Aaron-Greenspan/Of-Round-Pegs-and-Squares-
Holes)

Disclaimer: I'm biased, as I am behind FaceCash Register
(<https://www.facecash.com/register.html>), but it means I also know what it
took to build it.

~~~
fizx
This makes me think that Square may be a "leapfrog" innovation. The best
example of leapfrogging is cell phones and landlines. In the US, you might
have briefly had people saying things like "cell phones will never replace
landlines because there are sometimes you reallly need reception." In
developing countries, no one bothered to ever wire landlines.

Here's the only article I could find in a ~1 minute search that explains in
more detail the concept:
[http://www.article13.com/A13_ContentList.asp?strAction=GetPu...](http://www.article13.com/A13_ContentList.asp?strAction=GetPublication&PNID=1192)

------
dreamdu5t
Whatever you think about Square: They are a profitable business, which seems
to be rare in the world of web companies going for their IPO.

I'm excited to see how PayPal responds to Square in the future.

~~~
pitdesi
Where do you get the impression that they are profitable? They are not even
close to profitable at $3million transaction volume per day.

They barely make much at all at the moment: [http://www.quora.com/Square-
company/Can-Square-make-money-wi...](http://www.quora.com/Square-company/Can-
Square-make-money-with-its-new-pricing)

